# Photos of the Grand Teton Mountain Range Wyoming



## Blue Tick (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some photos I took last spring of the Grand Teton Mountain range along with some wildlife in the area.









































































We were driving along the road when we ran into this little guy. We decided to pull over and take some shots!





















This photo turned out kind of cool, it was taken while we were driving.


----------



## Tim (Nov 21, 2008)

Niiiice.


----------



## Staphlobob (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful stuff!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 21, 2008)

If you have more keep 'em coming!


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 21, 2008)

Ivan said:


> If you have more keep 'em coming!



I've got a few more states. Will load some later today or this weekend.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 21, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Thanks for sharing those.



Your welcome Brother! Jackson Hole Wyoming, where the Grand Teton mountain range runs, is one of the most beautiful places in the country. If there was a solid reformed church in JH I would love to live there.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 20, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing those.
> ...



I agree--JH is beautiful! And the Tetons are incredible.

Have you been to Cody, Wyoming? It is a great little town, also. It's not ski-resorty, like JH, but it's cool. I worked at Yellowstone for one summer and would take road trips to these two towns all the time! 
I also spent another summer (well, six weeks of one) backpacking in The Wind River Canyon, WY. 

My favorite place in the country, though, is Glacier National Park. The town outside of it, Kalispell, MT, is also very cute. Have you been to Glacier?

I LOVE the West!

Why were you traveling through JH? Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 20, 2008)

There's a good church plant going in in JH as we speak, but more along the lines of John MacArthur than some here would prefer. It's two TMS grads and their wives, along with a few families up there. Both of the guys grew up in the area and are excited to go back.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 20, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> There's a good church plant going in in JH as we speak, but more along the lines of John MacArthur than some here would prefer. It's two TMS grads and their wives, along with a few families up there. Both of the guys grew up in the area and are excited to go back.



I *think* that I would love to be part of a church plant. Maybe my husband should look for a job in Jackson! I wonder what teachers make in WY?


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 20, 2008)

he beholds said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



Never been to Cody or Glacier National park. 

My family and I took a trip to JH stayed there for a week. 

Ready to go back!


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Tetons are one of the true treasure of the American West....the same type of huge "rock outcrops" are also in the Canadian Rockies At Banff. I have not been to the spectacular Banff Hotel there yet, but one of these days  They have a pretty nice hotel in the Tetons also. I saw a show on TV about it, and it has this huge window that one can see the main outcrop through it in the distance.


----------



## Brian Kooshian (Dec 23, 2008)

I grew up in Powell, Wyoming. Your photos make me so homesick!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you those are very beautiful pictures and I would love to live close to places like those.


----------

